# Does parota make good cutting board wood?



## Aric (Jun 17, 2017)

Thinking about making a cutting board out of Parota. Don't know if it would make a good cutting board as I haven't worked with it before. Any direction would be great!


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

In another lifetime in LA I worked with a lot of Parota building early California and Mexican furniture. Very irritating and gets right up your nose.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

*everyone should bookmark the Wood Data Base for such concerns.*

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/

the parota tree is a much faster growing species, the density is lighter, comparable to a redwood or mahogany.
wood such as this will not have the tight grain structure such as birch or maple commonly used for cutting boards.
a soft wood, such as the mahoganies, require a deep penetrating sealer for the first step.
then many additional coats of specific "Cutting Board Oil" to condition the wood prior to use.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/2006/08/01/food-safe-finishes

to answer your question: in my world, no, I would never use a soft wood for a kitchen cutting board.
I would, however, make some nice boards specifically for bread and bread alone.
cutting meats and hardy vegetables makes the knife cut deeper into the wood, possibly creating
an unhealthy board or open the door to warping and splitting.
never run a wood board through the dishwasher.
wash both sides equally by hand with a mild bleach solution and let it air dry in the drainer, not on a flat surface.










.


----------

